# Modem tunen?



## Iwein (1. Februar 2003)

Kann man irgendwie sein Modem tunen oder sonst wie die Connnection verbessern? Hört sich vielleicht doof an, aber ich hab nur so ein Ding(bei uns geht kein dsl-danke telekom). Wäre toll, wenn es was gäbe..


----------



## eViLaSh (3. Februar 2003)

leider nicht, da die leitung ja rein physikalisch nicht "schneller" geht


----------



## aquila (7. Februar 2003)

*jo eh...*

ja das funzt schon wenn das Modem ist was schwach ist... Dann heißst neues kaufen... Oder der Computer.... Hier gibt es so kleine Progs. wie "DFUeTweaker.exe" usw... schaust halt bei http://www.google.at mal nach kann dir jetzt auch nicht genau sagen aber es gibt da programme on mass.... 

aber wenn das modem od. der computer nicht die "schwachstelle" ist dann kannst auch nichts machen... 

dann heißts nur provider wechsel...


----------

